# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Pickled Eggs

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I made me some this weekend...I had noticed my "penrose" eggs were not refrigerated and 10 yrs. old...The last one I ate tasted well like animal feed. I did not get sick though. So I dumped the rest and gave it a try making my own. I was very pleased they are delicious. Here is recipe.

24 eggs boiled
1/3 gallon apple vinegar
2 spoons cayenne pepper
2 spoons red pepper
1 can small whole beets
1 onion sliced
3 garlic cloves sliced
4 spoons salt

I just added boiled eggs to the heated mix and allowed to cool. Now for my question...Do they have to be refrigerated. I also boiled my jar and lid and made a wax seal. Not much chance they'll last 2 weeks but whats your thoughts on storing these?

----------


## Justin Case

I've seen those BIG Jars at the bars,,,  they seem to last a pretty long time .

----------


## crashdive123

No they don't need to be refrigerated.  I like them better if they are, but they do not need to be.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> No they don't need to be refrigerated.  I like them better if they are, but they do not need to be.


Any idea on shelflife unrefrigerated and refrigerated?

----------


## crashdive123

> Any idea on shelflife unrefrigerated and refrigerated?


No, but based on some of the bars I frequented in my younger days - I'll bet it's a looooooong time.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> No, but based on some of the bars I frequented in my younger days - I'll bet it's a looooooong time.


I concur....hmmm was it food poisoning or just a hangover? Maybe I just ate too many eggs! Can't be good for the ozone layer either. Biofuel maybe?

----------


## gryffynklm

Thanks, I copied the recipe.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

You can add whatever you want...Just realized I left out 4 spoons of salt. From browsing around it is my understanding your good to add anything as long as over 50% is cider vinegar and your eggs are completely covered. Seems some like them sweet....bleeeeeeeeeuuuk!

----------


## gryffynklm

I was thinking about some tarragon, thyme and some garlic cloves would go good.

----------


## Ken

Cowboy, hold the beets.

Gryffy, hold the tarragon.

Add the garlic (you're on track, Gryff) and slice up and add a couple of hot finger peppers.  That's how I make my pickled eggs, and I'm gonna' have a couple right now!   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Cowboy, hold the beets.
> 
> Gryffy, hold the tarragon.
> 
> Add the garlic (you're on track, Gryff) and slice up and add a couple of hot finger peppers.  That's how I make my pickled eggs, and I'm gonna' have a couple right now!  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Well I did have SOME garlic...just so you know! Durn lawyers never read anything a customer writes!

----------


## Ken

Could even toss in a bit of pickling spice.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Cowboy, hold the beets.
> 
> Gryffy, hold the tarragon.
> 
> Add the garlic (you're on track, Gryff) and slice up and add a couple of hot finger peppers.  That's how I make my pickled eggs, and *I'm gonna' have a couple right now!*


 Poor Clyde. :Innocent:

----------


## Old GI

> No, but based on some of the bars I frequented in my younger days - I'll bet it's a looooooong time.


Hey, I heard about those kinds of places :Innocent: 

Reminds me of the time I was riding in the back of a deuce and a half and ate a dozen pickled eggs and drank a six pack ....... oh nevermind.  The results were nasty!

----------


## Rick

This one's for you OGI...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7GmqUqVQEA

----------


## Justin Case

I have 2 jars of pickle juice and 1 beet juice that I saved, was thinking about tossing a few eggs in the juice for awhile and see what happens ?

----------


## Old GI

> This one's for you OGI...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7GmqUqVQEA


You are one sick puppy!  Oh, that did sound familiar. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Just be glad you don't have smellivision on your computer.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Before you eat pickled eggs REMEMBER THE BEANO!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Just returned from the gocery. We ate all of the pickled eggs. I am going to give pickling hotdogs and sausage dogs today! Anyone done this? Starting to get peppers from the garden would like to picle those too..I bought lids and seals for my canning jars...some tips on waterbath canning would also help.

----------


## Ken

I've done hotdogs as well as chunks of ham, Cowboy. Just go light on the vinegar, if I remember correctly. 

I'm really careful about doing anything like that with sausage. When I was in my teens, I ate some homemade sausage that a relative had canned (mason jars) and got sick as a dog - the kind of sick you remember like it was yesterday even though it's 40 years later.  :Innocent: 

I thought about this thread about 2:00 this morning. Got hungry when I was doing some paperwork, and had an instant craving for white rice and a side of kimchee. So I started up the rice cooker. Since I didn't have any kimchee in the house, I opened a jar of red cabbage and mixed in some shredded carrots, shredded hot peppers, 3 tablespoons of chopped garlic, some green onion, white vinegar, and 2 teaspoons of cayenne pepper. It was close - real close - to the taste of kimchee. Great light meal in the early hours of the day.  :Smile:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I've done hotdogs as well as chunks of ham, Cowboy. Just go light on the vinegar, if I remember correctly. 
> 
> I'm really careful about doing anything like that with sausage. When I was in my teens, I ate some homemade sausage that a relative had canned (mason jars) and got sick as a dog - the kind of sick you remember like it was yesterday even though it's 40 years later. 
> 
> I thought about this thread about 2:00 this morning. Got hungry when I was doing some paperwork, and had an instant craving for white rice and a side of kimchee. So I started up the rice cooker. Since I didn't have any kimchee in the house, I opened a jar of red cabbage and mixed in some shredded carrots, shredded hot peppers, 3 tablespoons of chopped garlic, some green onion, white vinegar, and 2 teaspoons of cayenne pepper. It was close - real close - to the taste of kimchee. Great light meal in the early hours of the day.



Thanks Ken! I'll stick the hotdogs! Never canned anything but would like to can some dogs to later be vacuum sealed for day hikes.

----------


## Old GI

> Hey, I heard about those kinds of places
> 
> Reminds me of the time I was riding in the back of a deuce and a half and ate a dozen pickled eggs and drank a six pack ....... oh nevermind.  The results were nasty!


The rest of the story:  I was going to sport parachute meet near the DMZ in Korea (2ID for you old Army folks).  The reason I was riding in the back of the truck was to guard all the parachutes being transported.  Fast forward; that afternoon, I was in a Huey with both doors open, sitting directly behind the pilot, at about 12,000 AGL over the Korea DMZ when it happened - the pilots found out it was me and ordered me out due to an aircraft emergency.  Everybody in the helicopter had teary eyes, but I was the only one smiling.  Oh yeah, the opposing parachute team accused me of cheating since they couldn't see the exit point. :spam:

----------

